# Attitude-8 days to the US this time



## Amateur Grower (Mar 1, 2012)

So I placed my order with Attitude and this time, it was 8 days from order till arrival. About 2 weeks ago it was 7 days from order till arrival.

I was a little nervous ordering from that part of the world twice in about 3 weeks, but I got stealth both times and both times it was perfect. Attitude might be a little pricey on some seeds, but to me, the guaranteed stealth delivery makes the small difference in price a moot point. Also, there is always a small extra mail fee tacked on by the time it clears my bank, but I think that's just difference in money conversion rates or something like that-I don't believe Attitude has anything to do with that.

AG


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

:woohoo: :woohoo:

Looks like someone is going to be popping more beans soon.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 1, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> Looks like someone is going to be popping more beans soon.


 
Barney's Farm LSD baby-already got them in starter cubes. I'm trying straight into soil this time after my disaster a couple weeks ago trying to germ some Jack Flash in paper towels.

AG


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information. It should be carried out.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 1, 2012)

Maximlis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information. It should be carried out.


 
lol there you go again. what will be carried out?


i find attitude is cheaper than most places, their shipping is what is higher but the UFOs and promos that are included with every order, unlike some sites where you have to spend a certain amount, or next order ect. more than make up for that.

i find the messenger bag is the closest to the best deal for stealth, the tshirts are overpriced, and how many mugs does one person need, also make great gifts. 

you bank charges a fee to convert the money, the amount is usually based on the amount spent. shows up as a "International Transaction Fee" most places.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 2, 2012)

Except for the shipping, they are only a few bucks higher than Gypsy Nirvana's Seedboutique.com, the only other seedbank from which I usually order.  The last Nirvana Papaya I ordered was from TAS and it was in the same excellent condition as the packs from GNSB, so I will continue to order from both TAS and GNSB.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 2, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Except for the shipping, they are only a few bucks higher than Gypsy Nirvana's Seedboutique.com, the only other seedbank from which I usually order.  The last Nirvana Papaya I ordered was from TAS and it was in the same excellent condition as the packs from GNSB, so I will continue to order from both TAS and GNSB.


 
Does seedboutique offer stealth shipping?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 2, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Does seedboutique offer stealth shipping?


Kind of.  It is an ordinary envelope, you cannot tell there are seeds in it.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on the purchases, sounds like it's gonna be some fin times around your place!!

I picked up some seeds from an order that had been placed 9 days before...well done Attitude!


----------

